# Overclocking a Core 2 Duo



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey there ppl

Listen up, i wish to overclock my E6600 from 2.4GHZ to 3 or 3.2GHZ
I have made some overclock to my cpu before using the motherboard BIOS (i have an Asus P5N-E SLI) but it will only let me overclock to 2.9GHZ, and it's not too much.

This is my cooler:
Cooler master Hyper L3

And I have 4GB of RAM Kingston KVR667D2N5/1G at 667mhz, when i overclocked my cpu to 2.9ghz, the motherboard also overlocked the RAM to 800MHZ to make it stable.

My question is: Is my cooler enough to keep my core 2 duo stable at 3.2ghz? or i'll need a liquid cooling system? and...
Anyone knows an overclocking utility that can work with my setup?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are your temps under load for like 3 hours? use orthos to load it down


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Value ram doesn't usually overclock well, so that's likely what is holding back your OC. Change the RAM speed to run on a 1:1 ratio, then push your FSB to 333mhz. That will give you 3ghz on the CPU and your RAM will be running at it's rated speed of DDR2 667.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Usually the CPU temps aren't higher than 65º and well, when i was bilding the pc, i couldn't afford high-end ram, so i had to buy that. Anyway, i'm saving to make some upgrades like GPU, liquid cooling system and other stuff...

The things is that i really don't know how to use the BIOS functions to overclock, i used Atomatic overclock and i set it up th 20% (which is the highest option available on the BIOS)
So am i gonna have to go back to 2.4GHZ on the CPU and make the ram to run again at 667mhz and make the OC from there?

And, as i asked, do u know any overclocking software i can use?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its also very rough to squeeze the lemon while running four sticks of ram


four gigs is a waste if you are running a 32 bit OS


In your shoes I would get two sticks of DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) with tight timings 4-4-4-12 that can run at 2.1 volts (total ram 2 gigs)

then you can ramp things up for optimal performance 


manual overclocking is what you need to delve into; there are no quickie short cuts with software or easy settings >>>> when you talk about hitting 3.0 ghz and maybeeeee above

your pushing your E6600 to the end it will do it; but things have to be just so!


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

umm, actually, i'm running a 64-bit OS lol


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK they you not only want 4 gig you need 4 gig

but you will for sure need ram that has tight timings and capable of ramping up the voltage to make 4 sticks work in performance mode


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

So u r saying that i'm gonna have to get new ram to make a stable overclock? crap

Anyway, i was palying a bit yesterday on my pc, checked the temps, and they didn't pass above the 50° celsius... 
What do u say about it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

50C is very good if that temp is the result of running a cpu stress test like orthos or prime ??????


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

bigbuttgangstaz said:


> So u r saying that i'm gonna have to get new ram to make a stable overclock? crap
> 
> Anyway, i was palying a bit yesterday on my pc, checked the temps, and they didn't pass above the 50° celsius...
> What do u say about it?





bigbuttgangstaz said:


> Hey there ppl
> 
> Listen up, i wish to overclock my E6600 from 2.4GHZ to 3 or 3.2GHZ
> I have made some overclock to my cpu before using the motherboard BIOS (i have an Asus P5N-E SLI) but it will only let me overclock to 2.9GHZ, and it's not too much.
> ...


I don't think you will need to replace the RAM. If you set the FSB Memory Clock Mode to "Unlinked" then set your Memory clock to 333mhz and your CPU to 333mhz, you will be running your RAM at stock speed (DDR667) and your CPU will be OCed to 3ghz (this is a 1:1 ratio as you are at 333mhz on both CPU and RAM). Setting the Memory Clock Mode to unlinked allows you to raise the CPU clock without raising the MEM clock.

Since your RAM was able do close to 800mhz you should be able to push it a little higher than stock and remain stable. Keep in mind that's usually best to try and run at a 1:1 ratio. So to OC to 3.1ghz you would want your RAM and CPU clock both running at 345mhz.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

50C while gaming is a bit high IMHO maybe someone else will also chime in on that topic ?

I would say an active gamign temp would be more like under 45C

I would be shooting for an Orthos or Prime 95 stress test temp of 50C to maybe 55C

but not a gaming temp of 50C unless you really think the game is keeping your cpu @ 85% busy consistently; I doubt that ????


50C while gaming is not a dangerously hot temp but it doesnt leave much room left for further OC'ing IMHO ?????

how many case fans do you have / where are they located in the box and which direction does each fan move air ??


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

linderman said:


> 50C while gaming is a bit high IMHO maybe someone else will also chime in on that topic ?
> 
> I would say an active gamign temp would be more like under 45C
> 
> ...


I fully agree. Especially if that's at stock speed. 

What kind of climate do you live in? Mostly hot, moderate, cooler? Unless you live in a hot climate you can get away with a better air cooler, like a Zalman 9500 or 9700 or a Tuniq tower. Yours doesn't get very good reviews and looks just like my first socket 939 cooler (Silent 939). It didn't do a very good job either. In fact, I doubt that the Hyper L3 is much better than the stock cooler.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/scythe-cm-spire_14.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/scythe-cm-spire_7.html#sect0

See what kind of temps you get without the side cover on the PC.

Also, did you use the preapplied thermal paste? If so, replace it with some Arctic Silver 5. That'll give you a better good boost in cooling performance. Just be sure to a good job of cleaning the old paste from the CPU and the heatsink. AS5 instructions can be found at the link in my signature.


----------



## deadfred (Oct 27, 2007)

I've enjoyed this thread. It has inspired me to do some checking into my overclocking. I am not new to overclocking but i am no pro either. I down loaded cpu-z so I could admire my speed. I overclocked using the bios and then I found that ASUS had some software that came with the motherboard for overclocking so I decided to check it out. I realized after I installed it that it was changing the multiplier for the processor as the computer demanded more power. It normally sits at a multiplier of 6 than runs up to a multiplier of 9 (the BIOS is set to 9.) The computer is stable and has been. i felt more comfortable with the multiplier at 9 and want it to stay at 9 all the time. So I unistalled the software but the multiplier continues to jump from 6 to nine. I couldn't identify anything runnig in the background and have been to the BIOS several time and I can't seen to get the multiplier to stay at 9. Could someone throw me a bone please, thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

deadfred said:


> I've enjoyed this thread. It has inspired me to do some checking into my overclocking. I am not new to overclocking but i am no pro either. I down loaded cpu-z so I could admire my speed. I overclocked using the bios and then I found that ASUS had some software that came with the motherboard for overclocking so I decided to check it out. I realized after I installed it that it was changing the multiplier for the processor as the computer demanded more power. It normally sits at a multiplier of 6 than runs up to a multiplier of 9 (the BIOS is set to 9.) The computer is stable and has been. i felt more comfortable with the multiplier at 9 and want it to stay at 9 all the time. So I unistalled the software but the multiplier continues to jump from 6 to nine. I couldn't identify anything runnig in the background and have been to the BIOS several time and I can't seen to get the multiplier to stay at 9. Could someone throw me a bone please, thanks


What you are looking for is called EIST or Speedstep. Disable it in the BIOS and your CPU will stay at it's rated multiplier.

Also, please keep in mind that we prefer to assist only the OP (original poster) in a thread, so it is better to start your own thread when you have an issue or question.

Thanks,


----------



## deadfred (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry I posted here. I started the new thread a few minutes after I posted. I am going to try your suggestion. thanks


----------

